
Verizon to Stop Sharing Customer Location Data with Third Parties - robin_reala
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/06/verizon-to-stop-sharing-customer-location-data-with-third-parties/
======
sharemywin
So, the only way to get a customer location is through their ad network?

~~~
sharemywin
They don't have one yet?

Oh, they will... -- Yoda meme

